
Ask HN: Are you happy? - titusblair
Just wondering how many folks on HN are truly happy and how they find&#x2F;define happiness? With so many interesting distractions, hyper knowledge growth and the ability to build anything digital I find a state of increasing or sustaining happiness the most challenging to achieve. Thoughts?
======
howscrewedami
From wikipedia: "Happiness is a mental or emotional state of well-being which
can be defined by, among others, positive or pleasant emotions ranging from
contentment to intense joy." There's your definition.

Am I happy? Sometimes I am, but mostly not. Overall, I wouldn't consider
myself a "happy" person. But I'm working on changing that. Working on becoming
a better/happier person, oddly enough, seems to be one of the few things that
bring me happiness.

------
thenightcrawler
for the moment yes, but the eyes are always bigger than the stomach

------
stunstunstun
YES!

